

Giving Control Of Consumer Experience Back To Marketers - pjo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/25/monetate-gives-control-of-consumer-experience-back-to-marketers-with-new-testing-and-targeting-tools/

======
pjo
Demo video found here: [http://monetate.com/2011/08/say-hello-to-
monetate-11-website...](http://monetate.com/2011/08/say-hello-to-
monetate-11-website-marketing-reinvented/)

